# Apropriate hight for a horse trailer?



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Hi I have a 15.2 hh quarter horse who is narrow (looks more like an appendix.) What would be a good sized trailer? I have an older model 2-horse slant bumper pull trailer that I do believe is 6ft wide and 6.5 feet tall. I'm not planning on hauling long distance except maybe once or twice for 4 hours one way. Most of the time it is just himself in the trailer with no other horse. There is a divider as well. Would anyone suggest taking the center divider out? I know the last time I hauled him for some reason he slipped in the trailer and fell to his knees. But since then I have replaced the floor and put in a better mat. Any suggestions and tips would be helpful thanks.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumping this up for you.. I have very little clue about trailers. But I do know falling on their knees isn't a good sign at all.. hopefully the mats help.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A 6.5' trailer is fine for a 15.2hh horse.
For one horse, we leave the divider out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

We now have a 7 foot tall trailer and our tallest horse is 15.2 hands (draft cross - so I am sure he is much wider than your horse). He won't load on anything shorter and I prefer having the little extra height over his head. You might be able to get away with a 6.5 trailer but we couldn't and finally had to sell it. So I guess it depends on the horse sometimes. 

With a single horse - the divider being removed would be just fine.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Have no idea. Now you have me wondering about my 16.3++ guy and what height I would need.:shock:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

nvr2many said:


> Have no idea. Now you have me wondering about my 16.3++ guy and what height I would need.:shock:


7 foot would be the absolute minimum height I would use for that horse.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

themacpack said:


> 7 foot would be the absolute minimum height I would use for that horse.


Thank you, hopefully we will be starting to look soon so this will help.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you're fine with the trailer you have. I would only take the divider out if the piece that divides the manger comes out as well, otherwise if he has his head in the manger and you have to swerve, slam on the brakes, whatever, he would (in my opinion) be at more risk of a neck injury.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Have no idea. Now you have me wondering about my 16.3++ guy and what height I would need.:shock:


 I wouldn't go smaller than a 7 1/2 foot. My giant warmblood mare is 16.2 3/4 not *quite* 16.3, and the only reason I got the 7foot is because shes super quiet and mellow in the trailer. 

You horse will appreciate the additional 6 inches.


----------

